# Is it okay to drive with a rental car if I'm from out of town?



## UberDriver512 (Apr 28, 2016)

Extremely dumb question here. I am going to another city for a week and they have Uber there. Assuming there is no additional local licensing to obtain, can I drive there as a registered Uber driver from another city and drive a rental car so long as I can upload the rental documents?

Have never tried it, but I figure it's a way to drive for a few hours every night instead of sitting in my hotel room bored.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

UberDriver512 said:


> Extremely dumb question here. I am going to another city for a week and they have Uber there. Assuming there is no additional local licensing to obtain, can I drive there as a registered Uber driver from another city and drive a rental car so long as I can upload the rental documents?
> 
> Have never tried it, but I figure it's a way to drive for a few hours every night instead of sitting in my hotel room bored.


The only thing you can think of on vacation is driving for uber?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberDriver512 said:


> Extremely dumb question here. I am going to another city for a week and they have Uber there. Assuming there is no additional local licensing to obtain, can I drive there as a registered Uber driver from another city and drive a rental car so long as I can upload the rental documents?
> 
> Have never tried it, but I figure it's a way to drive for a few hours every night instead of sitting in my hotel room bored.


No.


----------



## UberDriver512 (Apr 28, 2016)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> The only thing you can think of on vacation is driving for uber?


Its a work vacation. Sometimes you get bored and want to do something!


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Yes, uber has partnered with enterprise in some locations.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

njn said:


> Yes, uber has partnered with enterprise in some locations.


The answer is actually "no". Even IF you could get a rental at Enterprise Uber does not allow you to temporarily change your market. You can start the long process of transferring if you move but it is not temporary and it is not fast. It would take you probably over a week to get everything approved.


----------

